# Developer programmer(261312) Vs analyst programmer(261311)



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Guys


thanks for your early responses, at the final stage of filing the ACS where in i am confused under which category of ICT does my spouse fall closely

1. Developer programmer(261312)
2. analyst programmer(261311) 

she has total of 4.8 years experience in IT and shifted between various role from system engineer to technology analyst and below are duties she performs-


Duties & Responsibilities –

•	Participates in the estimation of work product and provides right information to the TL/PM for overall project estimation.
•	Understands the requirements (both functional and non-functional) and prepare design documents by going through the requirement specifications and business inputs.
•	Does impact analysis, participates in high level design, and creates unit test plans for complex programs in order to develop, validate and maintain the application as per the requirements.
•	Participates in creating application architecture document in order to provide deliverables in line with the architectural requirements.
•	Develops and reviews Artifacts (code, documentation, unit test scripts, and automation setups) and participates in automation testing. Conducts reviews for self and peers and documents the test result.
•	Participates in creating the implementation plan as per the project level quality plan and works on the go live activities.
•	Participates and prepares the KT sessions, documents the understanding and takes on the shadow support whenever necessary.
•	Effective onsite co-ordinator and takes care of onsite specific activities to ensure successful delivery of the project and utmost customer satisfaction.
•	Documents and shares her own learning’s with her peers and seeks information and leverages knowledge from the other projects thus delivering high efficiency effectiveness.


Thanks
Hasan


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi 

you can apply for Developer programmer(261312) is the best option


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

hi adithya this is a 3 year old thread


----------



## mohammed2017 (Nov 20, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> hi adithya this is a 3 year old thread


Hi,
I'm peoplesoft consultant with more than 8yrs exp. I worked end-to-end technical in Peoplesoft. The matching job code will be developer programmer or analyst programmer or software engineer.
Could you please let me know.

Thanks
Mohammed


----------

